# North Korean missile flies higher, farther than any previous test



## dani67 (Jul 4, 2017)

why trump dont attack to nk?North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska'
North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska' - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## dani67 (Jul 4, 2017)

i thought that trump  isnt pussy like obama


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 4, 2017)

Perhaps South Korea has asked him NOT to out of fear the Seoul will be reduced to rubble by an overwhelming artillery strike.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 4, 2017)

dani67 said:


> i thought that trump  isnt pussy like obama



This just in...Alaska is not in the sea of Japan.
More obvious news after the break.......


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 4, 2017)

I think Japan and South Korea should announce they're going nuclear and then tell China that if Seoul is ever struck by North Korea, they will treat that as if China attacked them and respond by hitting Beijing.  I believe THAT would compel the do-nothing Chinese to reign in their bad dog in North Korea.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I think Japan and South Korea should announce they're going nuclear and then tell China that if Seoul is ever struck by North Korea, they will treat that as if China attacked them and respond by hitting Beijing.  I believe THAT would compel the do-nothing Chinese to reign in their bad dog in North Korea.


. Our nuclear strike capable subs should be the biggest motivator out there for these players to act right. Not sure what is causing the world to go crazy now, other than our very own turmoil that has the world guessing like we were when the Soviet Union crashed.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I think Japan and South Korea should announce they're going nuclear and then tell China that if Seoul is ever struck by North Korea, they will treat that as if China attacked them and respond by hitting Beijing.  I believe THAT would compel the do-nothing Chinese to reign in their bad dog in North Korea.
> ...



I think the idea of Japan and South Korea going nuclear would compel China to finally do something about North Korea.  Furthermore, the South Koreans would pay the highest price if war breaks out...again.  We sort of have our hands tied UNLESS the north does something especially egregious.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


. Shouldn't we just supply them with the nukes needed, and with the launch systems as needed strictly for their DEFENSE, and not promote them to become a nuclear power if not currently one now ???  Enough of this proliferation right ??  We should be highly involved in the defense of these allied interest in these regions, and yet not promote further proliferation of nuke technology upon this Earth.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 4, 2017)

Alaska?

He is probably going after Sarah Palin.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Geography and weather matters.  If the South Koreans or Japan, or anyone else for that matter uses nukes in North Korea,  South Korea and Japan are downwind.  Do you think they might think twice about covering their own people with radioactive fallout?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I don't think you can just  PACK UP NUCLEAR BOMBS and mail them to other countries-----
There are all kinds of things that have to be DONE to them ----maintenance and stuff that
amounts to -------KNOWING THE INS AND OUTS OF NUCLEAR REACTORS and having
the means to make   DA BOMB


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

dani67 said:


> i thought that trump  isnt pussy like obama



not a nice thing to say about a fellow muzzie      (the  "pussy like Obama" part      Of course it is a lot
better than saying  "dog like Obama"------because muhummad did not like dogs-----he DID like
pussies.     Maybe he liked pussies because they are  CATS as are lions-----and used to eat
Christians in Rome.------Christians....remember?     THE CRUSADERS


----------



## bornright (Jul 4, 2017)

Assuming everything we hear and see about what is going on in North Korea we have no choice as the snowball is getting bigger and it is rolling downhill and heading right toward us.  I would strike them with everything and then spend the rest of my life with the pain of having to destroy a nation of people most of which are completely innocent.  We could assassinate their leader but that would be a gamble.  The only choice is war which is a very sad thought.  "Assuming everything we hear is the truth"


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

bornright said:


> Assuming everything we hear and see about what is going on in North Korea we have no choice as the snowball is getting bigger and it is rolling downhill and heading right toward us.  I would strike them with everything and then spend the rest of my life with the pain of having to destroy a nation of people most of which are completely innocent.  We could assassinate their leader but that would be a gamble.  The only choice is war which is a very sad thought.  "Assuming everything we hear is the truth"



My preference ----as always-----is a bullet in the HEAD OF THE SNAKE.     A partial list of
heads that SHOULD have been lead injected includes   ----Gamal Abdel Nasser,  Saddam
Hussein,   Idi Amin,   Khadaffy duck,    Pol pots,   Adolf Hitler,  Hafez Assad    <<<<ALL OF
THEM lived for DECADES  too long.       (it would have also been good if someone in mecca
had the foresight to stick an abortifacient into amina)


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2017)

Japan Scheduling More Evacuation Drills As North Korean Missile Threat Heightens

*Amid North Korea’s repeated missile launches, evacuation drills conducted with the participation of local residents and based on the scenario that a missile strike is imminent are being held in many places across the nation.*
-------------------------------------------------

Seems Japan is getting very nervous about N. Korea


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump tweeted his reaction to the latest provocation*
Trump Responds To N.Korea’s Rocket Launch: “Does Kim Have Anything Better To Do With His Life?”


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 4, 2017)

dani67 said:


> why trump dont attack to nk?North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska'
> North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska' - World - DAWN.COM


BH Obama had the option of kicking the can of N.Korea down the road.

He did so and confessed it to DJ Trump.

Trump does not have this option.

Trump will be forced to launch missile strikes against N.Korea very soon.

Kim J.U. is asking for it.  And he will get it soon -- from Trump -- because Trump cannot kick the can down the road like Obama did.


----------



## TomParks (Jul 4, 2017)

If anything happens they will kill him with an air strike.....they they try to retaliate a few MOABS would easily do the trick. Those people over there want freedom


----------



## Nia88 (Jul 4, 2017)

Trump needs to stay out of it. We don't need WWIII right now. A war is the last thing America needs.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > why trump dont attack to nk?North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska'
> ...



can you expand on that notion?        what threat is  N. Korea to the USA  or any other country?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 4, 2017)

They now have the capability to hit Alaska.

This isn't going to end peacefully.

North Korean missile flies higher, farther than any previous test

The ballistic missile launched by North Korea on Tuesday flew longer than any missile test conducted by the rogue regime to date, U.S. Pacific Command said -- meaning Kim Jong Un's dictatorship may now possess the ability to strike Alaska.

North Korea launched a missile on Mother's Day that flew for 30 minutes and reached an altitude 1,000 miles higher than the international space station. But Tuesday's missile flew for 37 minutes and reached a height of 1,500 miles, leading missile experts to conclude it could have reached a target 4,000 miles away, putting Alaska in its cross-hairs.

"The threat is much more immediate now," National Security Adviser H.R. McMaster told reporters prior to the launch. "So it's clear we can't repeat the same failed approach of the past."


----------



## bornright (Jul 4, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Trump needs to stay out of it. We don't need WWIII right now. A war is the last thing America needs.


If I understand you right you feel it is no threat on us to allow North Korea to continue to build up their nuclear capabilities.  It really seems like a big gamble to me.  The reporting we see from the US media clearly shows the threat of North Korea.  If the reporting is correct and we continue to do like prior administrations we will definitely pay dearly.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2017)

Why would they want to bomb Alaska?

NK is building a defensive arsenal, and what they've got so far apparently is working since no one wants to poke the bear too much.

Where does ANY country get off demanding that another country not develop weapons to protect themselves.  *Russia*, the *United States*, *France*, *China*, the *United Kingdom*, *Pakistan*, *India*, *Israel* and *North Korea *all have nuclear weapons.  North Korea wants to be able to defend against that by saying "go for it, but we'll nuke you back."
I hate nuclear weapons and I wish we could get rid of all of them, but I'm not exactly sure what gives any country the right to refuse other countries to have what they have.
*
U.S. 1946 King's X*
_Robert Frost
_
Having invented a new Holocaust, 
And been the first with it to win a war, 
How they make haste to cry with fingers crossed, 
King's X--no fairs to use it any more!


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2017)

China Warns North Korea Tensions Could Get ‘Out of Control’


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

bornright said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to stay out of it. We don't need WWIII right now. A war is the last thing America needs.
> ...



can you expand on the threat we face from North Korea------I am aware of the Alaska thing---
but do not see it as a threat.    I am also interested in the threat other countries face from
N. Korea.    ---ALSO  who are the ALLIES of N. Korea?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Why would they want to bomb Alaska?
> 
> NK is building a defensive arsenal, and what they've got so far apparently is working since no one wants to poke the bear too much.
> 
> ...



  The difference being that those countries havent been threatening other countries with annihilation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2017)

I believe China and Russia are using North Korea as a diversion.  A front for their own purposes.  Communists are known for using front organizations to hide their own movements and in this case NK could be called a "front nation," for the Communist nations who do have the power and the resources to do great harm.  They have to have a "fall guy" so to speak and North Korea appears to be the scapegoat they will sacrifice once WWIII begins. Communists have a history of turning on each other.  Doubtful that Communist nations would be any different.  They certainly have no intention of sharing power with NK once they execute their plan.  No more than they intend to share power with the Communists inside our own country who have assisted them in weakening our defense through politics, education / universities, progressives,  media, Pentagon, think tanks like RAND and so forth...  Those people will be the first to go once the tanks roll in.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 4, 2017)

Keep punishing China and North Korea will fall into line, one way or another.  This means a tariff against Chinese goods, banning certain products made in China from entering America, sanctions against Chinese banks.

I guarantee that if this is done, North Korea changes completely.  If they don't, China might even understand that their own economic ability is at risk.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 4, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Trump needs to stay out of it. We don't need WWIII right now. A war is the last thing America needs.



Striking North Korea does not equal WWIII


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

bornright said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to stay out of it. We don't need WWIII right now. A war is the last thing America needs.
> ...



what is that nature of the reporting that shows CLEARLY the threat of North Korea


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> They now have the capability to hit Alaska.
> 
> This isn't going to end peacefully.



And yet we and the world sit back with out thumbs in our collective, politically correct asses, just as with Iran.

The time to strike ISIS was the first year we knew of them while they were small and confined in a limited area of Iraq.  Not 1,500,000 dead later.

The time to strike Iran was at the start of their nuclearization, not after they are making bombs!

The time to get into China's face was a couple years ago, not after they have built up military islands all over the South China Sea, though Trump IS trying.

And the time to strike North Korea is NOW, shoot down their missiles on the launch pads, drop a MOAB on their next public square gathering of all of their top officials including Kim, take them all out, while we still can easily, and be damned what the rest of the fucking worthless world thinks.  Not wait until they are launching missiles at the US.

If an asteroid were coming at the Earth, you take it out while it is still far away in space and easier to deal with, not wait until it is entering the upper atmosphere.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 4, 2017)

You've got to wonder how much longer they're willing to put up with this.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They now have the capability to hit Alaska.
> ...



yes-------they built articial ISLANDS in international waters---right?         WHY-DA-HELL  did they \
get away with  DAT?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they want to bomb Alaska?
> ...


I get that.  However, my understanding is that he has been threatening annihilation _in retaliation if he is attacked_.  He has the countries with the world's biggest nuclear arsenals touching his borders--Russia, China and (via So. Korea) the U.S.  The man is a menace, but I can understand to a certain degree his paranoia.
I hope we don't have to go in there and start blowing shit up. As a pre-emptive move, I think we're on pretty shaky ground.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



No one has pointed out what devastating consequences that must have had for all of the sea life in the area.  Those islands were built upon underwater shoals that were undoubtedly covered with coral and other things destroying the entire ecosystem in the area!  Where are the environmentalists when you need them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  No one is threatening the Norks.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




I kinda laughed at the thought of MAKING ARTIFICIAL ISLANDS in international waters and then
LAYING CLAIM OF OWNERSHIP  ----------like homesteading on the western frontier    
Can I build a shack on  ANTARCTICA?     and claim the land as my own?   ----or maybe
the WHOLE ICE BLOB?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Problem is, who is to say when he decides he feels he is being attacked?  When Iran gets the bomb THEY WILL USE IT.  When Kim gets his delivery system HE WILL USE IT.  If Kim feels threatened, look at it this way, if you felt threatened by a bully, would you go to his house and throw rocks at his windows antagonizing him?

The danger of not acting now is million of lives.  Evacuate Seoul NOW, quietly, move them out, then strike his batteries across the border, hit his armies, hit his military installations, hit his silos before it is too late.

Destroy North Korea's military structure and government, move in and take it over as a unified Korean continent.  Bring in massive aide to all the suffering people of North Korea.  Put the USA military power there to protect it and tell China and Russia to go pound sand.  They had their chance to keep Kim under control.  Now we are right in Russia and China's BACK DOOR and they can go suck an egg.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2017)

Russia, China: N. Korea must freeze nuclear activities, US halt THAAD deployment

More updates on the situation.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Yes you can.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



thanks-----I NAME MYSELF QUEEN


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Problem is, who is to say when he decides he feels he is being attacked?  When Iran gets the bomb THEY WILL USE IT.  When Kim gets his delivery system HE WILL USE IT.  If Kim feels threatened, look at it this way, if you felt threatened by a bully, would you go to his house and throw rocks at his windows antagonizing him?

The danger of not acting now is million of lives.  Evacuate Seoul NOW, quietly, move them out, then strike his batteries across the border, hit his armies, hit his military installations, hit his silos before it is too late.

Destroy North Korea's military structure and government, move in and take it over as a unified Korean continent.  Bring in massive aide to all the suffering people of North Korea.  Put the USA military power there to protect it and tell China and Russia to go pound sand.  They had their chance to keep Kim under control.  Now we are right in Russia and China's BACK DOOR and they can go suck an egg.  Now we have the Koreans continent and Japan there as an ally, and we must take Syria and keep it out of the hands of Iran and Russia there.  Then we have Iraq, Israel, Saudi Arabia and others in the region.  Neither region must fall under the control of Russia, Iran or China.


----------



## bornright (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Like most on the board the only info I have on North Korea is what I read or watch on the news networks.  If you have information that shows the media has been lying to us again and North Korea is a peaceful nation please share this.  As far as listing the allies of North Korea, according to the media, Iran and sometimes China are allies of North Korea.  The US has many countries that wish us harm and could potentially be one day allies of North Korea.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who died and made you God of Korea?  It is not our place to do any of that unless we are attacked.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

bornright said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



ok------I do not watch the news on TV----thanks----My sense of Iran is that country SPECIFICALLY \
wants to get control  on   MARTIME TRADE   (together with Russia) .     AND  Iran--specifically
wants   the    ISLAMIC WORLD ----by owning Mecca for the SHIITE/ PERSIAN  cause   (believe it---
it is true)    For its purposes-----Iran will ally with any   KAFFIR nation that can support its "cause"
<<<<<this is the crap that makes it  a very dangerous country


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Than Lil Kim needs shut his piehole and stop threatening us.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



we were not attacked by Germany


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 136961
> 
> Russia, China: N. Korea must freeze nuclear activities, US halt THAAD deployment
> 
> More updates on the situation.




Exactly what China and Russia would want us to do and exactly what we must not do.

We did that with Iran and look where it got us.  We have already been doing that for years with the Norks and all it has done is BOUGHT THEM TIME.  Now the rational is that N. Korea is too big and must be dealt with------  why then weren't they dealt with BEFORE they were too big?

Before they were too big, the rational was that they weren't big enough!  "North Korea is just this tiny developing country.  We have time.  They are no threat.  We are unjustified in taking any unilateral action!"  Now that the threat is imminent, the same failed thinking is applied: "North Korea is a large military force to be reckoned with!  They have nuclear capability!  Lives are now at stake!  We must tread lightly, They are a grave threat. We are unjustified in taking any unilateral action!"

In other words, it is the same old globalist  / UN / NATO paralysis of never doing anything about anything no matter what the situation.  Talk about it until others decide their fate then accept the new consequences!

China and Russia are forming an alliance against us.  They do not want us in the area.  They do not want us partnering with Japan.  They do not want us helping S. Korea.  They do not want us in the S. China Sea.  They do not want us helping Taiwan or Hong Kong.  They have everything to gain and we have everything to lose by pulling out.  Trump will not pull out.

To follow China/Russia's mandate would be to give Kim Jong-Un legitimacy.  Once he has legitimacy, he will not acquiesce, but only DEMAND MORE.  He will demand more as he gains more power and legitimacy, by posing an ever increasingly larger threat and will NEVER negotiate, will never back down, will never disarm.  It is the only card he has.

The USA must forge ahead undeterred and establish a beachhead in S. Korea and the region that neither N. Korea, China or Putin dare not cross.  We must absolutely assure the safety of Japan and South Korea and show all involved that we call the shots and control the game, not them.

Escalate into war?  Possibly, but it won't be Trump's fault, it will be the fault of those who have once again allowed a dangerous rogue nation to rise up to global dominance.  Appeasement never works.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


No, and as you know, we entered the war by declaring war on Japan, who was an ally of Germany.  Therefore, entering war against Germany, Italy and Japan all at the same time.  Are you suggesting that if we just wait until NK attacks SK or Japan, our allies, we can then happily attack NK back?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Who died and made you God of Korea?  It is not our place to do any of that unless we are attacked.



You are already under attack.  History is the teacher.  So what you are saying is that if you have a fire bug looking to set houses on fire and is trying to set yours on fire, it is not your place to act to stop him until your house is actually burning?  Then what-----  grab the extinguisher, try to put the fire out, hope that not too much of your house is lost, then tell him not to do it again?  Because that is exactly the PC solution the Western world has been limiting itself to for ages.

All I'm telling you is what we SHOULD do.  What we have to do in order to stave off a far bigger problem in the long run.  If nations had applied such action years ago, there would be no strife in the Middle East, neither China nor Russia would be a grave threat and we wouldn't have any rogue nuclear powers in the world.  But the action you are suggesting is the very same action Europe has taken with the immigrant problem and look where it has gotten them.  Sit back, hope for the best and wait for your door to get kicked in.

When your dog growls at you, what do you do, pull your hand back and teach it that it controls you?  No, you kick it in the ass and show it who is boss.  You show it that it gets rewarded with good behavior, punished for bad.  In the end you get a better dog and get to keep all your fingers too.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







Irosie91 didn't specify which war with Germany but she is correct that Germany did not throw the first punch at the United States in either WWI or WWII.

But since it's OK in your mind to attack allies of countries that attack us that would mean that if South Korea or any other country attacks us then we would be at war with all their allies also.

Is that how you want it to go down?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 4, 2017)

Remember, the pussies heading The European Union would raid American embassies and take hostages if America bitch-slapped the fat kid.

You'll know Trump is ready to strike when he recalls all American personnel from wussnations - Germany, Belgium and definitely France!


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 136961
> ...



We know this and understand it all far to well.  The problem is the bottom feeders take what their msm truth bible's say and omg it's the God's honest truth there.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


. Why can't you transport the weapons, and the training teams to operate the systems ?  I mean we transported two of them all the way to Japan, and then dropped them.  We just do it without dropping them this time.


----------



## idb (Jul 4, 2017)

dani67 said:


> why trump dont attack to nk?North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska'
> North Korea fires ballistic missile capable of 'reaching Alaska' - World - DAWN.COM


Those North Koreans are a bunch of smart cookies.


----------



## bornright (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Where do you get your news?  If you have information that says North Korea is not a threat now or at anytime in the future please educate us.  I hope you are not using "liberal" reasoning to come up with your conclusion.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I do not think so------I think they need constant maintenance------you cannot just STORE them


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

The choice is quickly looming before us.  Either accept North Korea as a hostile nuclear force in the western pacific able to hit Alaska, Hawaii and the western coast, or go to war to stop them.  Come to think of it, I haven't much use for Hawaii or the West Coast.  But save Alaska.  Maybe Trump can build the wall by charging Hollywood, Seattleites and San Francisco Elites $200,000 apiece for protection.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming everything we hear and see about what is going on in North Korea we have no choice as the snowball is getting bigger and it is rolling downhill and heading right toward us.  I would strike them with everything and then spend the rest of my life with the pain of having to destroy a nation of people most of which are completely innocent.  We could assassinate their leader but that would be a gamble.  The only choice is war which is a very sad thought.  "Assuming everything we hear is the truth"
> ...


. Heck the left would include Americans in your list. Ain't that crazy ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


. Aren't they stored here in missles, and on subs ??  We would just have to be the teams in theater to maintenance them and keep them ready.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2017)

TomParks said:


> If anything happens they will kill him with an air strike.....they they try to retaliate a few MOABS would easily do the trick. Those people over there want freedom



You realize that MOABs are delivered by cargo aircraft.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They now have the capability to hit Alaska.
> ...



You people keep using MOAB as a cure-all.  The bomb is carried by a cargo aircraft, which is about as stealthy as the World Trade Center building.  In order to get it to the target, you would have to neutralize the entire North Korean air defense capability.  That's why we can use it in Afghanistan.  They have nothing to prevent us from using it!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Quietly move them out?

You have gone from ridiculous to downright stupid!

Seoul SK has a population of 26 million people and is the world's 16th largest city!  Quietly move them out?

Yeah, right!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



How do you do maintenance on a submarine launched ballistic missile?

The answer is:  You don't!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 5, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You people keep using MOAB as a cure-all.  The bomb is carried by a cargo aircraft, which is about as stealthy as the World Trade Center building.  In order to get it to the target, you would have to neutralize the entire North Korean air defense capability.  That's why we can use it in Afghanistan.  They have nothing to prevent us from using it!




No, MOAB isn't a cure-all.  But it is a weapon to be used in our arsenal.  You make it sound like it is a weapon that can only be used on enemies so primitive that we shouldn't even need it in the first place.   You tie up and weaken their defenses with other assaults, and while they are busy with them, you fly your MOAB in to its needed destination.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 5, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Quietly move them out?
> 
> You have gone from ridiculous to downright stupid!
> 
> ...



No, what is ridiculous and stupid here is the suggestion that you are actually an "Admiral."  What if Miami or some other coastal city were being borne down upon by a major hurricane?  Are you saying we can't evacuate Miami?  Or San Diego?  You evacuate!  All I meant was that you move them out over a period of time systematically, orderly, so as to draw as little attention to the evacuation for as long as possible.  Don't make it look like a mass exodus.  The longer you can do that, the better your chances and the fewer people come under threat of retaliation by N. Korea when you strike. What would you suggest, "Admiral,"  that we leave Seoul intact the day the war begins?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You people keep using MOAB as a cure-all.  The bomb is carried by a cargo aircraft, which is about as stealthy as the World Trade Center building.  In order to get it to the target, you would have to neutralize the entire North Korean air defense capability.  That's why we can use it in Afghanistan.  They have nothing to prevent us from using it!
> ...



Yes, the only use for the MOAB is against hardened ground targets in a total air superiority environment.

My first specialty in the Navy was anti-air warfare. I served on two guided missile cruisers.

During those "other assaults", what the hell do you think that North Korea's artillery will be doing to the people of Seoul?  Do you think their air defense missiles will just raise a white flag of surrender?

Your naivete is astounding!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Quietly move them out?
> ...



Are you 10 years old?  You don't think the North Koreans wouldn't notice?  CNN and ever other major news organization would be broadcasting it 24/7!

I used to live in Florida.  Evacuations of people who live in areas not prone to flooding are one sure way to get a lot of people killed unnecessarily when they get caught on highways when the storm hits.  Ever see what hurricane force winds do to cars and trucks?  A true Floridian stocks booze, hunkers down and waits!

Why don't you leave war to the professionals and stop pontificating bad science fiction?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 5, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My first specialty in the Navy was anti-air warfare. I served on two guided missile cruisers.
> 
> During those "other assaults", what the hell do you think that North Korea's artillery will be doing to the people of Seoul?  Do you think their air defense missiles will just raise a white flag of surrender?
> 
> Your naivete is astounding!




Right, "Admiral."  So in other words, your opinion is that North Korea is a war we cannot win!  Kim Jong-Un has beaten us?  As to the people of Seoul, like I said before, you get them out of there.  Move them out.  Move 'em.  Out.  Pack up and leave.  Stat doing it now.  Get 'em out.  Stupid place to be, they are sitting ducks and THAAD can't protect them all.  But as soon as the Norks launch their attack, we have them!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 5, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why don't you leave war to the professionals and stop pontificating bad science fiction?



Right, "Admiral," let's leave it up to pros like you.  Just leave everyone in Seoul sitting right where they are at.  Don't even TRY to move them.  So what will Kim do, see people just relocating on highways in another country and count that as his justification for launching a war?


----------



## Dalia (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello, i give you this information that i translate French /English
North Korea has been seeking access to nuclear weapons for more than 20 years - in order to be part of the very closed circle of nuclear powers, as well as Russia, the United States, Great Britain or Still France. After many more or less fruitful trials, the country led by a steel hand by Kim Jong-un seems to be poised to launch a nuclear device at any time. The government no longer hesitates to threaten its South Korean neighbor - and its ally, the United States.
Today, according to some experts, North Korea is able to launch missiles capable of transporting a nuclear warhead, like the Kwangmyongsong intercontinental ballistic missile - capable of reaching Los Angeles, according to a study dated last February . Other recent analyzes suggest that by 2020, North Korea will have a "reliable" nuclear warhead likely to affect the United States. Yet, according to Rodger Baker, a North Korean case specialist with Stratfor, a company specializing in country risk analysis, it is not important to know when the North Korean nuclear bombs will be operational. "I'm pretty sure they can hit the United States today," he said.

In other words, North Korea is ready to fuck a damn brothel, even though its ability to emerge winner of a nuclear conflict seems as likely as the victory of Jeremy Irons at the Oscars 2017 for his role in Assassin's Creed -on ever, on a misunderstanding ...
Several months ago, as part of a study conducted for Stratfor, Rodger Baker and his team were interested in the possibility of a preemptive attack by the United States to remove the arsenal North Korean nuclear power plant. With this in mind, Rodger helped me imagine what might happen if North Korea decided to go on the attack one day. If you imagine American generals pressing multiple buttons to make the Kim country completely disappear from the face of the world, well, you are a very poor strategist.
Step 1: The US understands what is going on well before the launch
We can already say without too much wetting that a nuclear missile will not appear all at once on a North Korean launch base. If the country has several launch methods, the safest - and most obvious - would be to use a fixed launch tower. Salon Baker, such a choice would allow all intelligence services to prepare to counter the attack.

North Korea has successfully launched missiles from a submarine recently, but such a strategy seems risky, as it would force a North Korean submarine to approach the coasts of the targeted country - Knowing that the North Korean submarines are in very bad condition.

It would probably be preferable for Pyongyang to use a tractor-erector-launcher, or TEL, as a mobile vehicle to fire one or more missiles. "You see them often in movies," says Rodger Baker. If you use a TEL, you can launch a missile within one hour from the moment you take the missile out of its storage location. "North Korea has TEL - especially those bought from China in 2012 - and does not hesitate to highlight them during its military parades.
Rodger Baker believes that an hour is ample time to be noticed by the US intelligence services - knowing that the country is being scrutinized by many sophisticated tools, including satellites. "Shortly after each test, the Americans and the Japanese asserted whether or not it was conclusive," Rodger recalls. If they are as fast, they are watching the launches live, when they are supposed to be secret. "
According to Rodger Baker, it is hard to imagine that a North Korean nuclear attack could surprise the United States and its allies. "If an attack were to take place, all defense systems would be activated," says the specialist. Japanese ships carrying defensive missiles would immediately enter into action. "
Place to Step 2.
Stage 2: The United States and Japan launch a pre-emptive strike
It is often said that the best defense is the attack. According to geopolitical specialists at George Washington University, if spies had evidence of the imminence of a North Korean nuclear attack, US officials would not hesitate to strike Pyongyang for a second before justifying the decision The United Nations through the argument of the "imminent threat to the security of the country".
Such a decision would not even imply a decision of Donald Trump, according to Rodger Baker. "I am sure that a preemptive strike would be validated by the military, without necessarily going through the political power," he said. The problem would be to justify such a strike with certain international players, such as China, Russia and even South Korea. "If we approach the problem from a political perspective," says Rodger Baker, "it would be better to destroy the missile once in the air rather than on the ground. "
It is unlikely, however, that the United States accepts that a North Korean missile will fly through the air for even a few seconds.
Step 3: A missile is in the air
Well, let's admit that the United States wants to avoid at all costs to hit North Korea directly on the ground. If, unfortunately, they fail to intercept the missile after its launch, and the missile leaves the atmosphere, it is unlikely that it will reach the United States. "The North Koreans seem capable of launching a missile leaving the atmosphere before returning there without being destroyed," says Baker. The trick is that this spillover is useless if the bomb is damaged in the process. "Roughly speaking, even if North Korea were to thwart the interception of its missile, it could be of no use as an intercontinental strike is unreliable given the technology in its possession.

Afterwards, there would be the question of where the missile could end its race. Rodger Baker told me that the most "accessible" places - like Hawaii and Los Angeles - were not necessarily the only ones at risk. "You have to remember the map published a few years ago, with small lines from North Korea to Austin, for example," he recalls.

Step 4: The US and Japan are attempting to shoot the missile before it hits the ground
"Radars and satellite systems are permanently activated, looking for any thermal signature suggesting that a missile has been fired," explains Rodger Baker. For some time now, the United States has been thinking of installing a defense system called South African soil, called the THAAD, but in view of the current political instability in the Quiet Morning country, it appears unlikely In the very short term.
Thus, if the missile is not intercepted by South Korea, everything suggests that it would be intercepted by Japan, which has a substantial and armed fleet for such an operation.

But let's admit that the Japanese are missing and the missile is moving away towards the United States. In this case, the interception will have to be carried out by the American missile defense, based in Alaska. Unfortunately, this system is perfectible. "We can never be 100% sure of the effectiveness of our missile defense," says Rodger Baker.
It would nevertheless be necessary to have a drastic combination of circumstances in order for North Korea to reach its goal. After that, it must be borne in mind that the military capabilities of the country are only increasing and that it is only a matter of time before Pyongyang is endowed with rather scary weapons, like missiles carrying many nuclear warheads Which would go in several directions.
Step 5: China comes into play
This is undoubtedly one of the reasons why Trump should go soft with China. According to Rodger Baker, it is quite possible that in the case of a North Korean attack, China will intervene to try to prevent the outbreak of a new Korean war.
"China has already implied that in the event of a North Korean attack it would not hesitate to intervene militarily in the country and take control in Pyongyang in order to calm the game," said Rodger Baker. I think the Chinese know perfectly well that a world nuclear conflict would be disastrous for them, especially against the United States. "
Other experts reject Baker's analysis and say China will not hesitate to support its North Korean ally. Joel S. Wit, a specialist in Korean-American relations at the John Hopkins School, said in the New York Times that a reversal of the jacket from the Chinese was unlikely. If Xi Jinping pushes his ally to abandon the nuclear weapon, he does not intend to isolate it. "A united and allied Korea in Washington would be very bad news for Beijing given the rivalry between the two superpowers in Asia," he wrote.

Step 6: The United States replies, but does not raze North Korea
Donald Trump said last April that he did not rule out the possibility of using nuclear weapons to eliminate the Islamic state. It could therefore be assumed that in the case of a successful North Korean attack, he would not hesitate to shave the country off the map. And yet, Rodger Baker doubted.
"For me, it's unthinkable. North Korea is not a great military power, and the size of the Korean peninsula is reduced. Lifting an atomic bomb on the country would prevent its rapid revival and, above all, endanger South Korea, our ally. Instead of this strategy, Washington could focus on "the launch of a devastating cruise missile and then an air campaign to destroy all of the North Korean artillery on its southern border" The idea being to prevent Pyongyang from using its artillery and mobile missile launch systems. This would allow the United States to kneel the country without intervening directly in the region.
Step 7: If there is war, North Korea will lose
Now that both sides openly declared war, let's go back to the Stratfor study I mentioned earlier. In fact, "the early hours of the conflict will be critical for North Korea," said Baker. This is where it will have to use all its resources, including chemical weapons, to make any US or South Korean action on the ground impossible and to inflict maximum damage on the northern part of South Korea . Such a move would push the US to intensify its strikes - which would leave little hope in Pyongyang.

"One can go forward without difficulty and say that in the event of a conflict between North Korea and the United States, or even a conflict between the two Koreas, the Kim dynasty would know its last hours, Concludes Rodger Baker

Que se passerait-il si la Corée du Nord bombardait les États-Unis ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, i give you this information that i translate French /English
> North Korea has been seeking access to nuclear weapons for more than 20 years - in order to be part of the very closed circle of nuclear powers, as well as Russia, the United States, Great Britain or Still France. After many more or less fruitful trials, the country led by a steel hand by Kim Jong-un seems to be poised to launch a nuclear device at any time. The government no longer hesitates to threaten its South Korean neighbor - and its ally, the United States.
> Today, according to some experts, North Korea is able to launch missiles capable of transporting a nuclear warhead, like the Kwangmyongsong intercontinental ballistic missile - capable of reaching Los Angeles, according to a study dated last February . Other recent analyzes suggest that by 2020, North Korea will have a "reliable" nuclear warhead likely to affect the United States. Yet, according to Rodger Baker, a North Korean case specialist with Stratfor, a company specializing in country risk analysis, it is not important to know when the North Korean nuclear bombs will be operational. "I'm pretty sure they can hit the United States today," he said.
> 
> ...



The moment a NOKO sub left port a fast attack would be on it's ass


----------



## Dalia (Jul 5, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, i give you this information that i translate French /English
> ...


Yes, but he want to pushes Trump to is limit with his tests already in time Georges W Bush had said: beware of North Korea which could be a very dangerous enemy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > My first specialty in the Navy was anti-air warfare. I served on two guided missile cruisers.
> ...



Excuse me, but were in human history have we evacuated 25 million people?  Do you propose building a bridge to Japan for them to walk across?

As I said, your naivete is astounding!  Are you sure you are not suffering some form of mental lapse?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Do you mean WHERE in human history?  And Seoul is only TEN million people, not twenty-three.  Not twenty five.  As can be seen by the map, there is plenty of room to move the people.  Bottom line:  YOU MOVE THEM.   The worst possible alternative is keeping them where they are at.






And it can be done in a month, 300,000 a day.  It can be done pretty easily and kept pretty quiet unless N. Korea has access to sophisticated satellite imagery that can resolve individual cars!  But in any regard you move them.  What is Kim going to do, launch a missile strike or threaten one unless folks stay pat?

But first you get THAAD in place.  Then you reestablish the nuclear threat we once had there that we took out in 1991.  Then you start cutting off the Chinese banks.  We already cut off one of them.  Then you give China the ultimatum of dealing with us or Kim.  He needs our trade more than we need them.  You squeeze China by the balls and make THEM stop Kim, not us.  That is what Trump is probably doing right now.  A lot of ball squeezing.  And if that does not work, you evacuate Seoul as much as possible and take the military option, and bust Kim in the chops HARD.  The game stops here.

No more playing with Kim, no more playing with China, Russia or Iran.  The talk is over, the debates are over, the sanctions do not work.  But then, as someone who cannot spell the word "where" or even get the population of Seoul correct while arguing against evacuating it, I wouldn't expect you to understand.  BTW, we've evacuated a couple of million of people to get out of the way of a hurricane.  Surely our top military brass and the S. Koreans can figure out a way of moving 5X more to save being bombed to death.  Or they can stay and get bombed.

If I lived in Seoul, I would already be planning my vacation time to be heading SOUTH very soon.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


. Would be cool to evacuate the country of Seoul South Korea under cover of darkness...  Little Kim the next day would start huffing & puffing trying to blow their house down, when next Kim would hear "they're gone I tell ya, they're GONE".... That's what little Kim's general would be saying right before his head fell off.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What are you going to do about the worldwide economic impact of moving that many people and you STILL haven't said where you are going to move them to? (My God, I left out a letter!  Forgive me!)

Remember the Superdome in Katrina anyone?

BTW, suck on this tidbit:

*Population (2016[4])
 • Special city* 10,290,000[1]
* • Metro 25,600,000 *
Seoul - Wikipedia


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What are you going to do about the worldwide economic impact of moving that many people and you STILL haven't said where you are going to move them to? Remember the Superdome in Katrina anyone?



Really a moot point, isn't it?  I mean, neither of us are tasked with the actual problem, me, I would tell everyone to go to friends or relatives they know down south.  They won't need to be gone long, if we go to war, the rocket sites will be destroyed in a few days.  You don't move the people into a "camp,"  you are just creating the same problem or worse all over again.

Frankly, I have to wonder why the Koreans have been so stupid as to keep their capital so close to the North?  If up to me, I would have begun building a new city elsewhere long ago.  S. Korea has been very lax in developing their own defense to what has been a very grave threat for a long, long time.  You never appease the tiger by showing it weakness.  For one thing, I would have shot out those loudspeakers blaring propaganda over the border 24/7.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2017)

Just thought it worth pointing out that in Syria, 5 million have fled the nation.  That is already half the population of Seoul, and that was a totally uncoordinated, unstructured, random evacuation, mainly on foot!  So there is no doubt that if South Korea chose to evacuate Seoul, they could.  It is only a matter of desire, willpower, need, and planning.


----------

